# A midsummer SCADS (So Cal) meet?



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I know that people tend to make vacation plans over summer, but would any locals be interested in attending a meeting some time between Frogday and Microcosm ? (June-Aug) I'm open to host again if there aren't any other interested parties.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I am in. Heading down your way is fine, I am always willing to host also so either way. Unless like you said someone else would like to host.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm in and down for whatever.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

The closer to San Diego the better!!! Either way it goes I'll make it. 

-Mike-


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I am up for coming down as long as I can get off work.

Eric


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

When do you think that it will be held? I would love to come.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm up for a trip south!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I think mid summer to have a meet is great. After frogday everyone should have a great supply of frogs and things to sell or trade. Tell me the place and the time and I am there!


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I am definitely down for a meet, especially since I can't make Frogday!


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Would be very interested and enjoyable to see you all again. I'll take pictures too of you all


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm in as long as it's not a weekend I'm working or the weekend in August of the Pomona show.


----------



## shishkabab (Jan 1, 2010)

IN, and I just got 14K in student loans waiting to be blown on frogs


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, Collen your driving down from Ventura?! My wife has some family up in that area. Anyways I am always interested in seeing all you guys again. Even though we have allot going on at these meetings and sometimes don't have enough time to mingle with everyone, I still consider you all to be friends of mine. I look forward to seeing all the normal faces and hopefully even some new faces .


P.S. Collen, did you ever post the pics from the last meeting?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

What does everyone think about *July 31*? The location would be North San Diego county (92081).


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have family in San Diego, so I guess you can say I COULD have an excuse to visit them too. So I would enjoy seeing everyone. I did take pictures, Sam of the meeting at Jason's home last October. Didn't go to the last meeting that Brian had. Look in the SCADS archieve in our area if you did not see those pictures. I love Ventura. Beautiful up here!!!!


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

July 31 sounds good to me.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

July 31st is good for me, Im gonna request that day off.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

sounds good, that date works for me.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

July31st is good for me. 

-Andre


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

July 31st, I'll be there!

-Mike-


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Works for me too!!!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I should be able to attend


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## mumblez (Mar 3, 2010)

id like to attend... sound like a good time


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll try and make it. Keep me posted.
Thanks to Dane for offering to host and organize.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I will be there. What time is it at? Ill be showing up around 6 or so. cya all then.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Im going to try and make it as well!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

SamsonsFrogs said:


> I will be there. What time is it at? Ill be showing up around 6 or so. cya all then.


I'm fine with people showing up from 5pm on.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Whats everyone bringing? I can bring 6 Orange Lamasi froglets if anyones interested. I can also bring some Duckweed. 
Things Im looking to buy 
Ferns/ red or purple begonias/ other plants,
Pairs of Darts
Used 18x18x24 exo terra or zoo med


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

Is this by invitation only? would really like to get to know people from the local area as vista is 5 mins away from me. Plus i'm sure I'll be looking for more Leucs come that time, if not sooner.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

You can Pm Dane for more details. He is hosting it this time. And I believe several people will have leucomelas for sale.


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

sound fun..hope i can make it..won't know my schedule for summer school yet....


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

I will try and make it but its not likely.
However, I may be able to have someone bring my frogs for me if anyone shows interest and lets me know before hand.

I have the following for sale:
2 Imitator Intermedius Chazuta Adults
3 D. Cobalt Tinctorius Adults
2 D. Standard Nominate Leucomela Adults
2 D. Azureus Adults


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Since we are getting close to the meet I figured I'll post what I have available........... 

I have a few sexable yellowbacks I can pair up, quite a few young Leucs, a patricia pair, also I may have some white isopod cultures available (very limited).

For trade I have a very well proven citronella pair, a dwarf cobalt pair (can make it a 1.2), and a proven azureus pair. I'm not planning on selling these!!!! just looking for trades, I'm open to anything. Please PM me for more info, prices or pics. Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I can bring a few plants, like cuttings of both types of pellonia, little pots of small red form Peperomia caperata, one or two portions of riccia and a couple other misc. things.

I have a brom pup that I don't want to sell, but would be willing to trade for an interesting cutting of shingling vine, epiphyte or something else you think is nice. This is not really a tadpole brom, but I think it is worth about $10 to give you an idea of what I am looking for in return. Its called 'purple stoly' and here are a couple pics of the actual pup. I am not even going to cut it unless I find a good trade.


----------



## Jutti (Mar 10, 2008)

I'd love to come but have an emergency communications drill that Saturday.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

If anyone has an Almirante male I would be willing to come.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll have a few things available as well;
2 Alanis froglets
2-3 Black Saul froglets
1 4+ month F1 Solarte froglet (07 SNDF)
a few assorted broms, begonias, tropicals
some semi-established vert tanks (frog free)
Also, if anyone is hoping to pick up conversion kits or tops, please let me know at least a week before the meeting.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I will bring down to Danes:

Tropical springtails
Tropical moss

I have a few F1 El Dorado pumilio froglets available that I can bring if anyone is interested:
2: 2-3 months and 2: 7-8 months (pm if interested)
Also have a few Nikita Tinc froglets I can bring down (pm if interested)


----------



## shishkabab (Jan 1, 2010)

looking for some pep prostrata, alocasia rugosa (or maharani), and dischidia (any).....if you have any for sale please let me know.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I got 8 Orange Lamasi now and possibly 10 by the meet. 35$ each. Or looking for some trades.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a few tanks if anyone is interested. I have a 30g tall, no background and a 29g with background I need to get rid of. Both have vented tops. 

I also have a CB Phyllomedus Bicolor (giant waxy monkey frog) I can bring if anyone is interested in it as well. I have no idea on the sex, but it is about 4-5". A really cool frog.
PM me for pics, prices or trade offers.

Brian


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

The quality of the Orange Lamasi I can bring if anyone is interested 9 available ages 1-3 months


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Jon and I will be there.

We have at least 6 extra protean tanks, not sure on the size but they fit 4 across on a baker's rack, $60 each.

I also have some 30 gallon cubes for $50 each.

All tanks are brand spankin new.

Frogwise we have
2 cobalts $40 each
4 powder blues $45 each
pair of imitator nabors line $200
3 camo auratus $40 each
1 kahlua auratus $15
4 chiriqui grande pums, 1 calling male $125 each
fine spotted luecs $65 each
lemon yellow galact adults $100 each
chazuta intermedius juvies $75 each

If you want a specific plant or a grab bag of random cuttings let me know, I can bring them.

I will also bring some frog coasters as well.

Please pm with questions

thanks
ERic


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's what I have available if anyones interested;

• 1.0 male cayo de aqua pumilio, around 9 months old. calls all the time. 

• 1.0.2 group of nominant imitators.. could be a probable pair, male calls and probable female always follows him around. 

• 0.0.5 O.lamasi froglets 1-2months oow. Phil Tan Czech line


PM me for pics, prices or trade offers.


Thanks
Hamid


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a female Pum Almirante that I can bring if anyone is interested: $125. Pm me if interested. Also, Male Red Eye tree frog: $35


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I will be bringing a bunch of really nice Manzanita driftwood and some other stuff.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey all, 

I will be bringing some cork bark panels, some brand new strip lighting for bakers racks and a prob pair of azerues and 3 sub adult costa rican aratuas if anyone is interested. I also have a few campana aratuas tads that have sprouted their back legs if anyone is interested as well.

Andre


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey all,

I almost forgot I have some Disneyland 2-day park hopper tickets for trade for some frogs or sale. They expire on August 14th so this could be a good last minute vacation before the kids go to school. Let me know if your interested. 

Andre


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am so bummed that my plans have made it impossible to attend. I need to get my tanks to the Ventura County Fair in this week-end and a family meeting here in Ventura including my brothers from San Diego. I am starting to take pretty good pics from my new Nikon camera too!!! Maybe I will be able to see a few of you at the Anaheim Show September 12th. Guess that will be my next frog adventure. Enjoy......Colleen


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I have a Man Creek froglet that I will bring. It is about 2 months otw.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone interested in a trio of Red Eye tree frogs? I have two males and a female I can bring. Pm me if interested at all.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Im going to need 2-4 Flightless melenogaster cultures and some vine plants for my backgrounds.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Dane for having this meet and thanks for the all the plants!
Thanks Jason for the Banded leucs
Thanks Sam for the leaf litter and those bug things 
It was nice seeing everyone! 
Ill post some pictures up soon.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

As always Dane, awesome meet! Thanks for hosting. Got home around 2 this AM with all kinds of fun stuff to put away! Looking forward to seeing some pics if anyone took some.


----------



## shishkabab (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for hosting Dane. Had a great time. Bring more of those broms next time mike!


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Great meet Dane. Thanks for hosting. It was nice meeting some new people.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Awesome meet, glad it was close to home this time. Thanks Dane for hosting!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Dane thanks for being a great host. I had a great time talking with everyone and meeting some new faces. I will be looking forward to the next SCADS meeting. Anyone want to meet up or trade some stuff, just give me a holler.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

A few photos








































My goodies! 









Fireballs andre got 










Some of Danes tanks/frogs


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I would like to take the time to thank some people......

Dane, for hosting the meet and letting me drop by early!
Jason, for giving me money!
JJ, for taking some pics and sharing them with us. The only person you got in pic is me...... and it wasn't my good side..... LOL!
And to all the others I can't remember........

Great meet, Great People, Great times, Great day.

-Mike-


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I had a great time. Thanks to Dane and his wife for hosting the meeting. 
Thanks to Sam and Andre for bringing a whole pet shop worth of supplies.
Thanks to Eric and Jason for some nice plants.
Thanks to Mike for making me hang around until the wee hours while he figured out what he was going to do with that nice brom bundle. Just kidding! I was impressed with the patience you showed with all the people wanting you to do things for them.

It is amazing the variety of people you get at a frog meeting. The common denominator (other than frogs) seems to be that they are just nice folks.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks again Dane for hosting such an awesome meet.. well said Mike, all you forgot is Great stuff lol. 

nice shots JJ.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Mike,

Do you know the name of that brom that you were so nice to cut up?
I looked for a tag earlier in the evening, but didn't see one.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

Wanted to say thanks to Dane and his wife for hosting a great event!

I really did have fun! 

Mike im glad you got your corkbark!

If anyone needs anymore supplies, hit up me or Sam! We got you covered!

Hopefully we will see all of you on Sat at the Reptile Super Show!


-Andre


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I need to ask my friend, I'll let you know as soon as I find out!

-Mike-



phender said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Do you know the name of that brom that you were so nice to cut up?
> I looked for a tag earlier in the evening, but didn't see one.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Can't make the show this week-end, but am planning on the one in September in Anaheim. Busy at our fair here in Ventura and I will post pics of my vivaruims!! Came in first place, so I am stoked. $50.00!!!!! I also love that brom Mike. Would like to buy a pup or 2 from you when we meet again.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi guys....Wanted to finally posts some of the pictures of my tank at the fair. It has come and gone and now the L.A. fair is around the corner. I don't think they have a "fish and friends" exhibit, but since our fair is only about a 3rd of that one, it is fun to do. I did get 1st place ($50.00) and also a plaque for "Directors Choice". I did house a few Leucs and Azureus (they were 5-6 months old) so they did fine. I just left the Leucs in there as they can really use the room and they love it. Here are the pics.





































MY MOM REALLY ENJOYED IT TOO!!!!










NOW MY TANK IS BACK AT HOME AGAIN










OHHHHH.....I ALMOST FORGOT. CAN'T HAVE A FAIR WITHOUT MOMMA PIG AND HER PIGLETS!!!!


----------

